# Pics to share



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought I would share some pictures of a seminar my wife and I plus one of our students attended with Kiichi Nakamoto, Hanshi / Judan from Okinawa this past Saturday. Was a long day 10am - 5pm wiht a 1 hour break otherwise solid training. All on Kobujutsu specifically the Bo, Sai and Tonfa. I made a fool of myself with the Tonfa but still had a good time and learned a little couldn't retain all the information he relayed in such a short time. Anyway we got a lot good laughs and so did Nakamoto Sensei. 
Enjoy them!! 
http://www.fisherkarate.com/photos/nakamotoseminar/index.htm


----------



## Carol (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice!  Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks.  Yeah everyone really had a good time.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MJS (Aug 30, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for posting them! Glad everyone had a good time! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice pics. Looks like it was a great seminar. Thanks for posting them. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice pics. look like everyone had fun.
Terry


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks all


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool!
Sean


----------



## Kacey (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice - great pics, thanks!


----------



## Paul B (Aug 30, 2006)

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> I made a fool of myself with the Tonfa but still had a good time and learned a little couldn't retain all the information he relayed in such a short time.


 
That's been my experience at every seminar/get-together I've ever attended.:lol: 

Sometimes it's good to be a beginner again,neh? It sure looks like you had some fun,though. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks all!!  I always figure if I come out learning a little out of a full day semianr its been worth while.  But yeah it was fun.  The Bo and Sai were very natural for me though.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 31, 2006)

nice pics thx for sharing!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice pictures

Thanks


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 31, 2006)

Your all welcome.  Thanks for looking.


----------

